# game interested in hmv.



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Video games retailer Game has expressed an interest in buying HMV, according to reports. ?? I thought Game went under about 4 months ago ?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Not sure what happened with Game, but they have reappeared. Supprised they're big enough to be looking at HMV. Good news if it's true though.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

In March 2012, several suppliers, including*Nintendo
,*Electronic Arts
*andCapcom
*refused to supply their latest products due to concerns over Game's creditworthiness.[2]
[3]
*Game subsequently entered*administration
*on 26 March 2012,[4] THAT ANSWERS MY OWN QUESTION THEN LOL
*and was purchased by Baker Acquisitions the following week.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Really hope it doesn't go for good. I'll miss HMV


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Game seem to now be trading through those Gamestation stores instead so they haven't vanished as such. 

Would be nice to see HMV stick around just adapt themselves to 2013 with up to date music and most importantly pricing!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought GAME were struggling too? As with HMW, well, they sounded like they were heading that way for years. Firstly taken out vinyl back a good 8 year ago at a estimate. Then different genres started to lose faith such as dance straight after vinyl came off their shelves. After another few years, DVDs seemed to get smaller and smaller sections to them as well as ridiculously priced albums and older box sets. 

Online selling sites became more popular and forced them to try to compete with them... This is where I think it went all wrong. No fault through anyone really. Just the future bit it in the back and nowadays internet sales of music are rocketing. It's a shame as this is the last biggest chain of music stores in most cities and towns. Plus a big shame for all staff like a lot of high street shops now closing or selling up


----------

